# Delta 4inch jointer.



## Stemy (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone know anything about this jointer or know where to get a manual or information on it? Guy I work with willing to sell it to me.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 18, 2020)

Serial number dates your machine to 1949 per: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx

A manual can be found here: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/20047.pdf

VintageMachinery.org is a great source of information, copies of publications, etc on older, American made machines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stemy (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks. Got it all cleaned up. How much would this be worth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 25, 2020)

Would offer $100 for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 25, 2020)

great job cleaning it up; looks great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stemy (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks, I put a new set of blades on it and it cuts nice and smooth. The guy hasn't told me what he will take for it yet. He has a 6" jointer I'm trying to get a package deal for both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 9, 2020)

I sold one exactly like that about 2 years ago, got $125. for it. Nice job on cleaning it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stemy (Jul 9, 2020)

Only got it because of it being delta and knew they were a good unit. It goes with my delta drill press also.. lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

